
UK tech firm swoops on HP software unit in £6.6bn deal - dberhane
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-37303066
======
brudgers
News discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12447914](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12447914)

